# Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please enter me. Thank you!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll be if I'll leave Jesus flapping in the wind. I am qualified, please enter me in the give away. My wife and I will enjoy this version of Jesus' later life. I could not imagine what he went through.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. This is one movie my wife may enjoy watching with me :scratch: we recently watched The Bible together  anywho, gl to all entering this giveaway lddude:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am qualified -- please throw me in the ring!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm also qualified, please enter me as well. Good luck guys!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Our *Son of God Giveaway* winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*Tonto*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:

Quenten, you're the winner of our Son of God Blu-ray Giveaway Contest! Thanks to those of you that participated!


*Congratulations Quenten!*​


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well the odds were pretty good on this one! Congrats to Quenten.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

bkeeler10 said:


> Well the odds were pretty good on this one! Congrats to Quenten.


Yes, they were... the winner was picked randomly with a random number generator (random.org)...a photo finish!:bigsmile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Quenten!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks HTS & Fox for the great giveaway! I enter these things just for fun, never expecting to win! And what do you know....BAM!!! 

bkeeler10 wrote:



> Well the odds were pretty good on this one! Congrats to Quenten.


Yeah, I don't think I ever saw a pool this small. Guessing people just passed on it :dontknow:
The funny part is I don't even own a bluray player yet! My dedicated room is nearing completion....so hopefully it won't be much longer. I've alway intended to get an Oppo, now I fing myself considering a Play Station for the versatility. Any thoughts?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Yeah, I don't think I ever saw a pool this small. Guessing people just passed on it :dontknow:
> The funny part is I don't even own a bluray player yet! My dedicated room is nearing completion....so hopefully it won't be much longer. I've alway intended to get an Oppo, now I fing myself considering a Play Station for the versatility. Any thoughts?


I bet the reason was the qualification period was short. Less than a week.

What, no blu-ray player? :yikes: Hard to argue with the Oppo since it functions so well, and does so much, and is so well supported. If you want something that just plays blu ray discs, though, there are much less expensive options that will look just as good and many would argue will sound just as good if audio is coming out via HDMI. I wouldn't buy the Play Station for this unless you think you want to start gaming a lot. I always thought of the blu ray functionality of the Play Station as a bonus in the game console, not the other way around.

Having said that, I own neither unit. But I aspire to the Oppo BDP-103D. FWIW.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

congratulations Tonto! Fox will be shipping your your copy of the film within the next 7-14 days.


----------

